# Looking for Someone to Draw Flotsom.. Fictional Story Attached



## BettaGurl79 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone! I've been looking at some of the artwork and am truly in awe of the talent here. I was hoping this small short story told from my fishes point of few would entince a few of you to draw my boy. He is such an extraordinary part of my life and his daily antics provide hours of joy to Myself and my Boyfriend. I've included a few images below. You can also find more images in my albums.


*A fish tale *

It was getting late..The people walking through the aisles was now a small trickle. Employees were leaving . I was growing tired and cold, it had been so cold for days now. I could barely swim around the water that was growing dirtier by the day. My fins hurt when I did venture close to the surface of the cup, they were so thin now.. like wet tissue paper. I kept them close to my body trying to protect them.

I was resting on the plastic bottom of my cup prison when the vibration of footsteps roused me. I swam up peering through the cups in front of mine to see what was going on. Huge green eyes met my gaze and I flared as huge fingers came close to me. I winced preparing for the jolt of being picked up or worse my stupid cup being poked. I stop flaring when the poke didn't come. Instead the eyes looked almost sad. 


I knew I wasn't at my best..But jeez I certainly wasn't terrible I was almost perfect. If I had been properly taken care of I would have better color and my poor fins would be healthy. I extended all my fins as best I could and followed her fingers as she waved them by my prison. When she picked up my cup I curled close to the warmth caused by her hand against the thin plastic. I watched her... watching me. She spoke to somebody I couldn't see. “ I am not getting a Betta today. I'm just Looking” She set me down gently and I flared back and forth swimming as best in the small space I had trying to tell her to reconsider. She walked away. . .


Exhausted from showing her how magnificent I really was, I settled down cold and tired. At least now I was on a top shelf and in the front now maybe I could show someone else how pretty I could be. I then saw her and another man walk away with a huge ten gallon tank and heater. I grumbled thinking I would be lucky too get a one gallon if I even survived to find a forever home. 


I lifted my mouth to the surface taking a small breath when it happened. She was back. I paced my cup like a puppy. The ladies always coo at the furry puppies..maybe she would like a scaly, shimmery Betta “Puppy” . I was barely into the first pass of my cup when she picked me up and we were walking..well she was walking I was going with her! 


After what seemed like forever..I was warm again. I was under a light and this woman was now cooing at me.. “ lets get you some clean water..” Clean water ...Looking around my foul water I agreed completely. 


After again what seemed like forever I was in clean water and that ten gallon tank was all mine! Best of all the water was warm! I explored my new home happy to have a nice leaf to rest on close to the surface. Weeks have passed now and my mom calls me Flotsom. I like the name and her. My fins have healed and the food here is delish. After a few minor run ins with the filter, Mom fixed it. Now I could care less about the silly thing.


Best of all every day my mother tells me I am the prettiest fish in the whole world!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

DEM COLORS.
*u*

If my computer wasn't fudged up, and I could draw in PS I would certainly draw him. /failure/ Maybe after it's fixed up.
;-;


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I might take a bash at drawing him this weekend. No promises though. He IS a very nice little guy tho =) Love that color.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm...I will try...such a nice boy.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

my phone and photobucket are being pains in the bahooty, but here's a drawing for you. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i love the story from his eyes, i'll draw him if i get the time:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Had to get it scanned in. lol


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ill try. No gaurentees so please don't get excited.


----------



## BettaGurl79 (Jan 18, 2013)

Skyewillow thank you , what an awesome drawing!!! And thanks to the rest of you for taking intrest in my boy <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome ^_^


----------

